# We called Molly off a black bear today



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

We were on our usual loop hike in Colorado today when Molly spotted a black bear walking parallel to us but in the reverse direction, not far off in the aspen woods. She took off silently.

We called her a couple of times, and when she got to around fifty feet from the bear she turned around and ran back to us. We were amazed, bewildered, excited. 

We used to use an e collar up here on our off leash hikes, but haven't used it at all this summer, and have seen some amazing sights including an elk herd of 200, and many elk babies.

But this is the first time we've seen a bear close up, and we're so proud of her to leave it alone and come back to us. She got a cookie right away and a Frosty Paw when she got home.

The bear was cinnamon colored, almost orange, and seemed unconcerned and uninterested the whole time, just kept moseying along. There aren't grizzly bears in Colorado so I know it was a black bear we saw. Exciting hike!

Later she chased a toad!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh! I am glad you were able to call her off! She would have been no match for a bear. Good girl!!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's my biggest fear if I go on hiking paths.I've run into deer before and had no problem but if I came up on a bear I would probably crap my pants.I hope I never have to write about that story...


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: valleydog
> Later she chased a toad!


That made me laugh!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow on 2 counts one for seeing the bear close and one for your perfectly trained gsd!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wait til i tell tilden!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe it was a brown bear, I grew up in Westcliffe, CO. Walked out one morning on my way to start my car for school and found a big cinnamon/reddish looking bear standing on the hood and roof of my car, very mellow bear, made me late for class though. 

Good Girl to Molly for returning to you guys! We have been having alot of bobcats in our area lately, they are hungry and snatching up the little pets so I don't think I will be letting Rogue off her leash anytime soon on our hikes, her recall isn't as good as Molly's, not yet anyways!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! I cant even call Mandalay off our cat, let alone something as exciting as a bear!!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm glad she came back....


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

We were laughing because if you go to town and leave her in the car, the smallest poodle can walk by and she'll have the car rocking.

Thanks all for realizing what a thrill it is both to see the bear and see the training has all paid off. Camerafodder, Molly would be ever so happy if tilden appeared! Miss our dog walks!

vectorSketcher, we've seen two bobcats in the immediate area this summer and never before. We're in southwest Colorado.


----------

